# Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita) - 2 Dezembro 2008



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2008 às 23:36)

Aqui fica uma reportagem fotográfica desta tarde na Serra da Freita, concelho de Arouca, distrito de Aveiro. Apesar da elevada altitude do cume (cerca de 1080m), este não dista a mais de 35km do mar em linha recta. Está muito longe dos nevões registados noutros locais mas ainda assim uma acumulação bastante razoável para esta zona.

A quase totalidade das fotografias foi tirada entre os 750 e os 950 metros de altitude, apesar de ainda haver vestígios de neve a partir dos 550m. 


Aldeia de Adaufe, aos 720m








Vista geral da montanha, com o parque eólico no topo







As seguintes dispensam comentários 





























































Serra da Arada ao fundo, com a aldeia de Cando no lado direito, a cerca de 900m de altitude







Um close-up da aldeia de xisto













E um grande plano da Serra da Arada







O Montemuro lá ao fundo, bem carregadinho 



















Ainda tenho por aqui muito mais fotos mas acho que chega neste tópico, espero que tenham gostado


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita)*

Boas fotos


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita)*

Muito bem, excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita)*

Ontem quando passei em Arouca, ainda pensei subir à serra.
Infelizmente o tempo estava contado e não deu mesmo.

Felizmente que houve quem lá fosse e partilhasse a paisagem.

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita)*

Belas fotos de uma Serra que não conheço


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2008 às 07:20)

Também não conhecia esta Serra, até há bem pouco tempo!

Excelentes fotos!!


----------



## Falkor (13 Dez 2008 às 17:19)

Estava a pensar ir la amanha, com neve era melhor


----------

